# 211k and autotune display



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Would someone with a 211k tell me if the autotune function displays a green clock in the selected program on the guide?

My 222k always does.

I just had this installed about a month ago and am finding some things I do not like about it.

I have read James Long pinned tutorial and found nothing. I also tried a search, but it takes me to a "oops page", or a dbs page with nothing on it.

So please, no lectures on search.


All that I get is a faded grey clock on the guide which is very easily overlooked. I use this function a lot.

Thanks


----------



## John79605 (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm getting that faded grey indicator. I think the difference is the 222k has two tuners so green and blue indicators correspond to tuners 1 and 2.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I haven't had a single-tuner receiver in a long time... but that would be my guess as well. The different colors were there to indicate a different tuner in use... but when you only have one, no need for colors so I guess they went with grey.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

Both clocks on tv1 &tv2 are green on my 222k.

I don't care what color Dish would use, as long as it didn't blend right in with the guide.

Thanks again.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... sometimes their color choices aren't the best. I know I've asked before if they couldn't consider adding more configurable options... like the Hopper lets you choose the color for the cursor (or remove it entirely). Barring complete color control, I hoped they could give us a few different themes to choose from. I gather not many people have asked/complained, though, because I never see any movement towards that.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

The 211k is a second receiver that I pay 7$ extra for on my bill. If I get a 222k as a second receiver will it cost more than 7$?

I got the 211k for the optional external drive hook up that I haven't hooked up yet, [ I understand it's not as swift as a dvr] I just haven't got to it, I have to buy a HD first.

I'm just finding I'm not appreciating this unit as much as my 222k.

Could this unit be faulty?


----------

